

BioTool: Chrome extension for sequence manipulation - sudars
https://github.com/srsudar/biotool

======
sudars
Link to the actual extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/biotool/aenbjmfdhg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/biotool/aenbjmfdhgnlpnpiiinajokpgchogmee)

